# 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE wipers won't work



## croth19691 (Feb 25, 2015)

My windshield wipers all of a sudden don't work. We had freezing sleet yesterday and once I scraped off the ice on the windshield they worked just fine. I went to turn them on this morning and they won't work? I don't know if that has to do with anything but I would like to know how to troubleshoot the problem?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check the linkage, if the blades where frozen to the w/shield the linkage may have been damaged, the motor, the switch


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Turn the wipers on and listen for the motor running and also see if the wipers move easily back and forth when you move them by hand. If the question is "yes" to both, the wiper link probably popped off. If the answer to the question is "no," I would start by checking the wiper fuse.


----------

